# ATF leak! help please



## a_albarsha (May 5, 2012)

Hello! 

Yesterday was a bad day for me, i've had 2 hard drives fail in my pc at morning, and had ATF leak at night (car is Passat B6) , this cant get any better i guess:banghead:? 

due to the cool infrastructure in my country, i have damaged something related to the transmission as the oil was leaking in a large amount until the last drop of it, the fluid was DARK RED which supposed to be the ATF, the leak was from the driver side. 

now the car is parked and i didnt turn the engine on since i had this crash, and i read somewhere that if u had ATF leak then the whole trany must be changed!?!? is this correct? if so im gonna sell the car and get a tank or a humvee :facepalm:. 

and thank you in advance:heart:.


----------



## a_albarsha (May 5, 2012)




----------



## ps2375 (Aug 13, 2003)

You should be able to change the pan w/ a new gasket set and fill it with the correct ATF.


----------

